# Wild camping in Spain and Portugal ?



## Scattycat

We're beginning to think about planning our 6/8 week trip to Spain and Portugal in February and March next year.

Here in France there are loads of places where we can stop overnight quite safely. Apart from the Aires, some being free and others charging a nominal 5€ a night, we find Supermarket car parks are also useful for an overnight stop and quite safe, in fact some actually have spaces especially marked out for overnight parking for campingcars. Even stopping in the off road picnic areas has not been a problem.

But we were wondering what is the situation in Spain and Portugal?

Are there similar safe inexpensive stopping places and do supermarkets have the same friendly approach to motorhomers?

Any advice from you more experienced folks would be much appreciated.


----------



## erneboy

Wild camping is tolerated in many places, not so much at supermarkets I don't think although I have never considered doing that. You may be moved on by Police when wild camping. Best not stay overnight at motorway services, criminals seem to congregate there especailly near the larger cities. 

There are some aires, you will find details in the campsite database on here, Alan.


----------



## loddy

Portugal is not a problem, they wild everywhere, but not Spain they have a real downer on motorhomes, Ken7 is the main man as he lives there,

Loddy


----------



## erneboy

Spain is not so bad, it varies from place to place and from time to time, Alan.


----------



## StanDup

We found that Portugal was very easy to Free/Wild Camp. You can find your own spots or use tolerated areas in places like Quarteira, Olhao, etc. 

You will hear the occasional tale of someone being moved on by the Police, but we haven't seen that happen. In two winters, our only bad experience was in the marina at Lagos, where a couple of youths thumped the side of the 'bus' (at 2 am) before running off, laughing. 

Spain is certainly do'able. There are some established spots (Benicassim, La Manga, Tariffa, Toledo, etc) where people stay, (some long term) for free. Have a look at the wild camp spots in the Campsite database. 

I suggest that you make use of the security of camp sites in major cities like Seville, Cordoba, etc.


----------



## smokeycat

hi we did spain and portugal last winter.we chose to stay in airies mainly,had no problems at all.when we visited quarteria we saw lots wild camping.we spoke to english campers and they were very happy,no trouble from police and parked right on the sea front.hope this is a help,and if you do it have a good one......lesley and ken 8)


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We wild camp at the side of the River Ebro in Spain usually for a month, we get water from the local Pesca shop from his outside tap.. All the locals are very friendly, and the anglers who come from the UK always end up at the van for a bacon sarnie and a cuppa.. Gas is readily available in the next town from a garage so there are no problems we have encountered..

Same with Portugal.. You can wild camp at the "Brit Camp" in Pego de Altar . There will be loads of English and other nationalities wild camping here to over winter. The climate is not far off the one down in the Algarve, plus there is water readily available and toilet emptying facilities at the top of the hill in the toilet block.
We stay at Camping Markadia usually for a couple of months, you get on to the "Very" low tariff if you are doing a long stay..It is very quiet but we enjoy it and if you have a car there are loads of places to go and see..

ray.


----------



## 113016

Hi Scattycat
We toured Spain & Portugal for 10 weeks earlier this year and we never even went onto one campsite.
We did get the ACSI card as we did intend to use some sites now and again, mainly to do the washing, but we never found the need as water could be found in nearly every village.
Our choice was the non touristic Atlantic coast, not as busy as the Algarve and the Med.
We did find it got busier as we entered July so we then moved into France.
To cut a long story short, we had no problem at all and would have no hesitation in doing it again.
If you are thinking of the Med or the Algarve, I understand that it could be a different story.
Regarding shopping, Lidl everywhere.


----------



## grouch

Not so sure about Pego. Last year the area was greatly reduced. Would be interested to know what it is like this year.


----------



## jud

hi scattycat.we have heard conflicting stories about wild camping because people we have spoken to this year said it it getting harder to free camp now in Spain & Portugal one bloke said he was moved on Feb march this year 8times by police one time he said they where giving some fines out . look what is happening in malaga now they say m/h's parked up gives the wrong impression to the area . personally i don't see the enjoyment of wild camping searching around for water-emptying grey water & toilet emptying .not to mention the security not being able to leave your m/h and go out for the day on your bikes . thieves targeting your bikes and your van having to put every thing away at night not putting your awning out not having a b.b.q in case the police think you are getting to comfortable you have read what the police are like in Spain with people pulling cars one minute they are driving past these place's next there booking you so its a site for us .we don't mined using free aires in Spain-Portugal &france if its free proper designated parking areas so it is up to you . jud


----------



## C7KEN

*Wild Camping in Spain*

Hi Scattycat
You may park anywhere a car can legally park in Spain providing there are no signs saying "no aparcar" no restricting other vehicles and you don't put out tables, chairs, bbq, awning or deploy rear stabilizers. Even the yellow levelling blocks are OK. This has been agreed by all the major authorities throughout Spain and I have the letter to prove it. However you must be aware that many garda officers and local policia don't know about it and certain areas like near a port which can be classed as a maritime area are not covered in this agreement. So for example near me at La Marina there is a tarmac car park near La Pinet beach which right now is full of Mh's and they will have no problem as it has white lines for parking and a large "P" but nearer to the beach there is an area round behind the hostel where there are also MH's parked and they are not covered in the agreement so may well be moved on or fined. I often go down there overnight as my dog loves to run on the sand dunes but although I may park daytime on the area behind the hostel I will always park overnight on the proper car park. So if you see a road with dotted lines along one side for parking you can stay there overnight and will not be "camping" but will be parking. Just comply with the restrictions. If you do have a problem I will help you out as long as you stick to this explanation. Finally dont drop water on the road surface and keep the place clean but i'm sure you will know that. Regarding the place at La Marina they get their water from the drinking tap in the park next to the church or pay a small fee I think 50cents and get it from the local fuel station. Toilets are emptied down a local sewar manhole well known to most of those who park there and there is always someone who you can ask. finally always if wild camping get to meet your neighbours then judge if you can ask them to keep an eye on the van when you need to go shopping or in my case walk the dog. You will find that most of them are just like yourself and more than willing


----------



## C7KEN

*Wild Camping in Spain*

Hi Scattycat
You may park anywhere a car can legally park providing there are no signs saying "no aparcar" no restricting other vehicles and you don't put out tables, chairs, bbq, awning or deploy rear stabilizers. Even the yellow levelling blocks are OK. This has been agreed by all the major authorities throughout Spain and I have the letter to prove it. However you must be aware that many garda officers and local policia don't know about it and certain areas like near a port which can be classed as a maritime area are not covered in this agreement. So for example near me at La Marina there is a tarmac car park near La Pinet beach which right now is full of Mh's and they will have no problem as it has white lines for parking and a large "P" but nearer to the beach there is an area round behind the hostel where there are also MH's parked and they are not covered in the agreement so may well be moved on or fined. I often go down there overnight as my dog loves to run on the sand dunes but although I may park daytime on the area behind the hostel I will always park overnight on the proper car park. So if you see a road with dotted lines along one side for parking you can stay there overnight and will not be "camping" but will be parking. Just comply with the restrictions. If you do have a problem I will help you out as long as you stick to this explanation. Finally dont drop water on the road surface and keep the place clean but i'm sure you will know that. Regarding the place at La Marina they get their water from the drinking tap in the park next to the church or pay a small fee I think 50cents and get it from the local fuel station. Toilets are emptied down a local sewar manhole well known to most of those who park there and there is always someone who you can ask. finally always if wild camping get to meet your neighbours then judge if you can ask them to keep an eye on the van when you need to go shopping or in my case walk the dog. You will find that most of them are just like yourself and more than willing


----------



## hogan

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

Above is a link to 100 s of wild and not so wild places in Spain,
Just zoom into your intended area and click info.you can cut and paste into bable fish for translation.


----------



## erneboy

More here: http://lapaca.org/


----------



## Scattycat

Many thanks for all your help and advice.

What a wonderful forum this is.

Thanks again everybody


----------



## cyfareddol

*2009 Autocruise Pace*

Can anyone please tell me which size television will fit the TV cupboard in this van.


----------



## C7KEN

I have just thought of one more thing. If driving to an area to park a MH in Spain make sure there is no sign with 3.5T on it if you are over this weight as the policia will happily fine you for being over weight. They carry ATM card readers in the cars nowadays and its easy income .
There is this very sign on the road down to the original parking places at each side of the road opp the pottery place at La Marina and I know for a fact some have been caught. It really depends on how firm the police care to be  
Some of the MH'rs from Germany, Netherlands, Belgium etc. have been coming here for years and know all the places and where to get water and dump waste so just get talking to them as many also know about the letter of agreement. Some of course prefer to break the rules and park on a beach overnight so don't copy them .


----------



## havingfun

*wild camoing in spain and portugal*

hi,

just want to add to what everybody on here has said,use the 2 forums that have been posted, google translate does a good enough job,but even without you can usally work out where they mean. first time i tried to use them,dident know about google translate,but still managed to work it out.

we went the first time,dident know anything,but people in other vans were so helpful, everybody wants to mark your map with their favourite place,so always keep a notebook,and map with you,and highlighter, i find if i come out of the van with my map in hand,somebody always will put another spot on it.

but just enjoy, oh, and get all the aires book of spain and portugal, that lets you find the out of the way places.

mags.


----------



## denisl

And another point on parking in Spain and parking anywhere that a car can park.
We come across some roadside parking where it states "Solo Tourismos". Nothing to do with tourists! It is cars only.


----------



## jedi

I spent 3 months mostly wild camping in Portugal between March and June this year. No problems at all, even on the Algarve. I never felt any security issues except once when I ventured on to a campsite with many 'travellers'. The campsite was the only place I did not like to leave my van unattended.

Don't be put off. Just act responsibly as regards chemical disposal and the like. The local authorities tend to put wheelie bins where vans congregate and put handles on a nearby manhole for waste. I found local people friendly, sometimes offering you fruit from their gardens

For places to stop I used mostly word of mouth once I got down there but there are good books available from vicarious books and elsewhere.

The choice is yours. I use a mix of aires, wild and sites but watching the sun go down over the Atlantic from your beachside parking or stepping out in the morning by a reservoir usually beats looking at the side of the van on the next pitch :lol: 

Jed


----------



## havingfun

*wild camoing in spain and portugal*

hi,

when i try and explain to people why we wild camp,i,m not very good at it, but jedi has put it in a nutshell,watching the sun go down,over some view that you have chosen,and you can arrive when you want,leave when you choose,be with lots of others or on your own,both are great.

when we get fedup of each others company,we choose somewhere with loads more vans,dosent matter the nationality,wilding with a motorhome means we all speak the same language,might take a bit of guessing,but have had lots of fun,trying to understand.

mags


----------



## ptmike

police are moving and fining vans in the area south of alicante at pres


----------



## OurTour

*Our experience in North and South Spain*

Hi all

We'd heard that free camping in Spain was going to be nigh on impossible, but our experience has proven to be far different. We travelled across northern Spain, down through Portugal, across the Algarve and, after a month in Morocco, we're now moving east across southern Spain. We free camp most of the time, using campsites for downtime and to sort the water. All our travel has been in the off season. We've been able to free camp pretty much everywhere, including the costas, and up in the Picos de Europa mountains, although we have for the first time had the police turning up asking us to move on now we're down south. In the Alpajurra, the police told us to stay, they were very happy for us to be there. A couple of days ago we spoke with some guys who had been free camping in Benidorm for 3 months! The police ask them to move every now an again, but it is just a game really. All in all, you can still find fantastic free camping locations throughout Iberia. Cheers, Jason


----------

